

Mozilla Game On - lee337
https://gameon.mozilla.org/en-US/

======
oulipian
Fair warning: participate for the fun, not for the prizes. Mozilla ran a
competition like this in 2010. My game "Favimon" won the "Most Original"
category. I never did receive most of the prizes they claimed all winners
received, including a copy of Adobe Dreamweaver Creative Suite 5, a guest post
on the Yahoo! Games blog, a Think Vitamin sponsorship, and John Resig's
"Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja" book. This was despite many polite inquiries
to the competition organizer. Overall I thought the competition was excellent,
but Mozilla's lacklustre follow-up afterwards was disappointing.

~~~
pmoz
Hey there,

I was responsible for the 2010 version of Game On. We screwed up your price
(long story) and will make good on it now. I know. It's late. Like in: Too
late. I am sorry. Trust me - it was not done on purpose or out of neglect
(well, I guess you can argue about that).

Anyway: Short of it is - I am sorry. And we will make good on it. Expect an
email today (if you haven't already received it).

~~~
noibl
> (long story)

I hope I'm not being a dick by commenting on this but the subthread is getting
fairly long with 'me too's. Can you give any kind of explanation as to what's
been going wrong?

Also, this is the first I've heard about Game On 2010 so I went to find out
more[1] and it looks like all of the links (winners list, game gallery) have
been stomped by this year's site. I can still see Google's cached screenshots
but no info.

And ninethly: loved Browserquest. Competitors, get your MMO on!

[1] <https://www.google.com/search?q=mozilla+game+on>

~~~
ponce
So, as a Game On 2010 contestant, my entry is now gone from their site? I
prefer to participate to js1k which does not erase entries. Also the reader
should be aware that he will be in competition with games in development for
years, some run by companies. (edit: not to mention the sudden urge to send
prizes now instead of in due time)

~~~
daa
Gah. The old site and old pages will come back -- part of the shift that pmoz
mentions above is that different teams ran the 2010 site and the 2012 version,
and so we're learning (a bit late) how to build in permanence into the site
structures).

------
chloeatplay
Hey there! I'm Chloe, the organiser for this year's Game On competition. I
wanted to let you know that changes have been made this time around to ensure
_all_ the prizes are delivered on time. We hope to see you join us this year!

------
chill1
I've seen competitions like this before, but I've never had the time to commit
to submitting anything. The rules and guidelines for this particular
competition seem simple, straight-forward enough. I fear I, again, won't find
the time to participate.

I will have to remember to check back in on this, to see what everyone came up
with.

------
roschdal
Anyone on HN want to cooperate with me on a game for this competition? I've
created some HTML5 games previously, also participated in the previous Mozilla
Gameon (with Freeciv.net), and think this sounds like a lot of fun! Feel free
to post game-proposals in this thread.

Twitter: @andreasrosdal

------
daredevildave
Apologies for the shameless plug:

If anyone is interested in making a game for Game On, you might be interested
in using PlayCanvas (<http://playcanvas.com>) to do so. Our CEO, Will, spoke
at the Mozilla Game Jam in London at the weekend.

We're making a HTML5 game development environment in your browser. Features:
3D engine, real-time collaboration on scenes; game-scripting in javascript;
art-pipeline for Blender, 3DS Max, Maya. Demos here:
<http://playcanvas.com/demos>

Email support{at}playcanvas{.}.com and mention Game On or email me directly if
you are interested.

</plug>

------
rockyj
Sounds fun. How do I start making games (tutorials, useful libs)? Can anyone
please help. I know JS and CoffeeScript but have no idea about Sprites,
Collisions, Physics etc.

[Edit] Sorry just saw this - <https://gameon.mozilla.org/en-US/resources/>

------
binarydreams
If someone wants to team up with me to produce a game for this compo, find my
contact in my HN profile. I participated in the github game off this year and
was one of the winners - <http://khele.in/pappu-pakia/>

------
slajax
I think this is a smart way to promote HTML5. Good job Mozilla.

------
hdragomir
I'm rounding up people to get a Game On event going in Berlin.

Get in touch with @hdragomir on twitter if you'd like to help us.

------
eliben
A really nice initiative. Well done, Mozilla.

